# New guy mastering rocket truck



## turrethead (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello all
I am the new kid on the blog . Figured I would kick it off with a bang and show a pic of the new 35 scale rocket truck conversion I am mastering .


----------



## turrethead (Nov 17, 2010)

Well since I have to have a few post to post images here goes.


----------



## turrethead (Nov 17, 2010)

Now I will try to post the image


----------



## turrethead (Nov 17, 2010)

Like I said this is just the rough in stage.......... and as luck would have it with me I will probally be up in the middle of the night again working on it........ its like a sickness ...once i start working on something it becomes all consuming.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool! I have no idea what vehicle that is supposed to represent but it does look really cool so far!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

this is an interesting thing. I thought I was going to be looking at the Russian Katiusha truck. This is more interesting!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It is the SdKfz7 fire control vehicle for the V2 rocket. I have a nice resin kit by PSP, but its not impossible to convert with the nice Dragon and even Trumpeter plastic halftracks


----------

